# New wheels... Search is over...



## Ray C (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally... After spending the last couple weeks looking for a new pickup, the search is over.  The old 150 bomber was on it's last leg and I ended-up with a '12 Tacoma.  It was dealer-owned with 14,000 miles and the price was right.  No fancy stuff but totally perfect for simple hauling needs.  Anybody else out there with a Tacoma?  How's it treating you?  I've had several Toyotas in the past all bought new and all retired around 190,000 miles with absolutely no troubles in-between.  Hoping the Tacoma will do the same.

Finally, that's over.  I hate haggling with dealers...

Ray


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 28, 2013)

Still got my 1985 Toyota P/U with the R22 motor going strong with 185000 miles on her.Replaced timing chain and gears twice.Still gets 30 MPG if I am not in a hurry.
 Just follow the service manual recommendations and service and it will outlast both of us.
********Just Saying************Gator******************


----------



## macrnr (Jan 28, 2013)

We have an 2003 four wheel drive Tacoma that we bought new. 240,000 miles and looks and drives like almost new. Brakes and a timing belt is all we have done. We walked into the dealer and this truck was the " loss leader " the cheapest truck on the lot, $18,000.00, and out the door. Toyota's make good vehicles.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats Ray! Can't go wrong with a Toyota, they'll run forever! I have an 01' with 160k now, has never gave me one problem (besides wear & tear), in fact it has never even been in a shop.

I'm sure my next ride will be another Tacoma or a Tundra. I'm due soon in the next couple of years.


----------



## Tamper84 (Jan 31, 2013)

WOW!!! How did that truck like the landing?? Ive heard good things about Toyota, but never owned one.

Chris


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 31, 2013)

My next truck will be a Tocoma 4x4 four door----- all I need to do is find the $$$$$$$$


----------



## Ray C (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think I'll be doing any aerial stunts -not if I can help it!  Anyhow, the truck is doing fine so far.  Finally got around to taking all the stickers and shrinkwrap off the appholstry... Just wish I had more time to spend with it and do the obligatory customizations.  The day job has got me pinned-down this week.

I've been designing a flip top rear cover for it using Alibre CAD.  Turning-out real nice so far.  Planning to use 1/8" aluminum tread plate (diamond back) with the diamonds exposed.  I've got a boat load of that stuff behind the shed and finally have something to use it on.

The truck has a composite built-in bed liner.  Looks to be sturdy and well made.  As a precaution, I was going to take it out and cover the bed with this:  http://www.nonslipcoating.com/colorchart.htm   This brand is the only one I've seen that has a UV sealer -although I don't think it's necessary since I'll put the stock liner over it.  Anybody have experience with this kind of stuff?


... Man, I'm lovin this little truck so far!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 31, 2013)

So where are those pics at Ray-----??????


----------



## Ray C (Jan 31, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> So where are those pics at Ray-----??????



Only got one to show y'a...  Took this pic as I headed-out he dealer door after doing the deed.  It's the basic box model -perfect for what I need it for and out the door, with tax, title and 8 yr/125k mile extended warranty for just under 15 grand.   I'll post design drawings of the bed cover once I refine them a bit more.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> WOW!!! How did that truck like the landing??



My suspension is not stock so it wasn't bad. But it's not long travel and I would never do that again although I do still catch a little air here & there. I gave up the LT suspension for a new lathe & mill which of course I'd rather have than LT. Maybe on the next truck. )





Ray C said:


> The truck has a composite built-in bed liner. Looks to be sturdy and well made. As a precaution, I was going to take it out and cover the bed with this: http://www.nonslipcoating.com/colorchart.htm This brand is the only one I've seen that has a UV sealer -although I don't think it's necessary since I'll put the stock liner over it. Anybody have experience with this kind of stuff?



I'm not sure if you are talking about an actual bed liner or how it comes stock unless the liner is actually something you got as an option. You may want to check first. These generation Tacomas are the first & only truck that Toyota built with a composite bed meaning it's not a traditional steel bed. The bedsides can actually unbolt from the tub where as the steel beds the bedsides would have to but drilled/cut off. Some have had problems with the composite bed & many have not, all depends on the user knowing the "weak" points & it's limits. The current Tundras were built after these Tacomas & they still have a traditional steel bed.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine has the steel bed and has a removable liner which the manual says is a composite material...  That's where we're getting our signals crossed.  The stock liner is very rugged indeed and judging by the look and feel of it, could probably take a pretty good hammer blow to bust it.   Anyhow, my last truck was just a weekend warrior 89 F150 with a zillion miles that I picked-up for $500 a few years back.  The bed was smashed and rusted to no end when I got it. It was going to need a lot of work (brakes, steering and tires) and wouldn't pass the State emission test so, I pulled the plug on it.   I never had a truck before that and I'm told the steel bed can rust underneath the plastic liner so I'm thinking of putting this coating stuff on it then reinstall the factory liner.

My buddy's 2500 has what appears to be the same coating material as this paint-on stuff that he had professionally done.  It's 11 years old now and still holding-up fine.




darkzero said:


> My suspension is not stock so it wasn't bad. But it's not long travel and I would never do that again although I do still catch a little air here & there. I gave up the LT suspension for a new lathe & mill which of course I'd rather have than LT. Maybe on the next truck. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Mine has the steel bed and has a removable liner which the manual says is a composite material... That's where we're getting our signals crossed. The stock liner is very rugged indeed and judging by the look and feel of it, could probably take a pretty good hammer blow to bust it.



Interesting. I never knew that about the 5-luggers, never see one that close in person before. But the 05' up Tacomas have a full composite inner bed with steel bedsides & inside compartments. The latest generation is known for this. Had no idea the 5-lugs would be different & never heard of this being mentioned before as people have long traveled these too.

Please keep us posted on the rear cover build. Check out TacomaWorld, they have some good info but I haven't spent time there in a while.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 15, 2013)

Quick update on a couple points.

It is indeed fully composite with steel bedsides.  I misread the owner manual thinking the liner was composite.  There is no liner -just the bed and it's composite material.

So, I'm getting 25.5 MPG.  Performance is great for a 4-banger and it wants to go at least 50MPH so I really have to watch the footpedal in town driving.  At 60-65 MPH, the RPMs are right around 1800-2000 which is really hard to believe. Most 4-bangers want to rev higher than that and sometimes I wonder if the engine is turning fast enough at those speeds to not put strain on the crankshaft.  I'll assume the Toyota engineers knew what they were doing...

Totally love the new vehicle!  -Except for one thing...  This is the 1st automatic transmission I ever owned.  Couple times, I went into a near panic when pulling up into traffic and my feet and hand couldn't find all the right pedals.  Just about set off a panic until the logical part of my brain told the other parts to chill-out.

Also, I think for some kind of safety reason, the automatic shift lever has got all kinds of zig-zags to move from P, R, N, D... -Drives me nuts.  I hate when they try to make stuff goof-proof.






darkzero said:


> Interesting. I never knew that about the 5-luggers, never see one that close in person before. But the 05' up Tacomas have a full composite inner bed with steel bedsides & inside compartments. The latest generation is known for this. Had no idea the 5-lugs would be different & never heard of this being mentioned before as people have long traveled these too.
> 
> Please keep us posted on the rear cover build. Check out TacomaWorld, they have some good info but I haven't spent time there in a while.


----------

